# BCS: velim



## qwqwqw

*MOD EDIT: Moved from THIS thread.*

Hvala.  Kakav je ovaj glagol, vele?


----------



## Duya

Neobičan. 

Glagoli _kazati, reći_ i _veliti_ (?) (Ne znam čak ni infinitiv) su sinonimi, ali su u supletivnom odnosu: ne koriste se podjednako u svim vremenima.

Prezent: _kažem/velim_
Perfekt, kondicional: _rekao sam/bih_ (ređe: _kazao sam/bih_)
Futur: _reći ću/kazaću_ (podjednako)

_Velim_ se koristi gotovo isključivo u prezentu, i to samo u nekim dijalektima (crnogorskim, ali i kajkavskim).


----------



## slavic_one

Po meni i u ostalim štokavskim.


----------



## Duya

U Srbiji i Bosni bogme ne. Ono, nije nepoznat, ali je daleko od svakodnevne upotrebe.


----------



## Pajapatak

Duya said:


> U Srbiji i Bosni bogme ne. Ono, nije nepoznat, ali je daleko od svakodnevne upotrebe.



Bogme, jedno vreme su u "Blicu" koristili taj glagol kad citiraju nekoga, valjda su hteli da izbegnu stalno ponavljanje (kaže, ističe, naglašava taj i taj/ ta i ta...), ali su (na sreću) odustali. Valjda su shvatili da je potpuno deplasirano i neprirodno.


----------



## slavic_one

Ne mogu tvrditi sto posto, ali meni "kad ti velim..." zvuči sasvim prirodno.


----------



## DenisBiH

Duya said:


> U Srbiji i Bosni bogme ne. Ono, nije nepoznat, ali je daleko od svakodnevne upotrebe.



Interesantno. Meni je _velim _nekako tipično kolokvijalno bosanski. Zbog toga kolokvijalnog prizvuka možda se ne koristi u formalnijim situacijama, ali daleko od toga da bih ga smatrao nezastupljenim. No, nisam baš upoznat sa govorima Crne Gore, pa ne mogu ništa reći o tome koliko ga se ovdje koristi u poređenju sa CG. Možda postoje regionalne razlike unutar BiH?


----------



## PhilipPirrip

http://hjp.novi-liber.hr/index.php?show=search_by_id&id=f19uWBR9&keyword=velim


----------



## Duya

DenisBiH said:


> Možda postoje regionalne razlike unutar BiH?



Verovatno. Ja ga baš i nemam u idiolektu. Ponekad bih možda upotrebio frazu _ko veli(m)_, ali ga tu doživljavam kao fosilizovan oblik. Inače, kao što reče Pajapatak, doživljavam ga markiranim i blago arhaičnim, otprilike kao kad bi neko upotrebio imperfekt.


----------



## DenisBiH

Duya said:


> Verovatno. Ja ga baš i nemam u idiolektu.



Interesantno. Doduše, ja ponekad zaboravim da su meni otac i cijela ta strana porodice iz Crne Gore, možda mi se i zbog toga čini relativno normalnim, iako kolokvijalnim. Sad kad kažeš, možda i blago arhaičnim.


----------

